# Carta d'identit� issues



## KenzoXIV

*Carta d'identità issues*

Hi all,

I would like to know if anyone can help. 

I am English and my wife is Italian. We are currently based in Sicily.

The time is coming where I should really pull my finger out and get my residency sorted (I have already been here 2.5 months). Currently we just put everything in my wife's name, house rental etc because its easier.

However I am one of those people who like to know what I am up against and was wondering if anyone could provide a comprehensive list of what we need to do to get my residency sorted. Also a comprehensive list of what questions will be asked.

I ask because I have a couple of issues I may come up against. First one being I have legally changed my name. My passport, driving licence and marriage certificate are all with my new name however. 

The second being a more personal one I had a minor brush with the law back in England after having a few beers (Not my finest half hour) and I am worried it might get brought up. I am not so worried about it affecting the application but more about the fact we live in a small Italian town where words travel faster than people.

I have been putting it off because of these issues and now I am kind of feeling I need to get on with it but like I said I would like to know what I am up against. I applied for the codice fiscale without any issues for either point.

Any and all help very greatly appreciated.

Kenzo x


----------



## BBCWatcher

There are quite a few threads on this topic, but let me summarize a couple points:

1. Your Italian spouse should, by now, have an Italian marriage certificate available to get no matter where your marriage occurred. Use that. I'm also assuming your spouse is already registered as a resident in her commune/your new commune.

2. ....And that's pretty much it. Your spouse has the absolute right to live and work in Italy, and you are your spouse's legal opposite sex spouse (I presume). Bring proof of identity (your U.K. passport), proof of marriage (the Italian marriage certificate), proof of your spouse's residential registration, and some (Italian) passport size photos, and go register as a resident. No criminal background checks are required. If somebody runs a criminal background check later and has a problem with you there's nothing you can do about that, so there's no point in worrying about it.

You should not need evidence of income, wealth, employment, or medical insurance since you have an Italian spouse. (You can bring those documents if you wish, but I'd hold them back and not present them unless asked.) Once you're registered you should be able to stop by the ASL office to sign up for the public medical system.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Hi,

Thanks for that, we haven't sorted the Italian marriage certificate yet either... the marriage happened in England.

I guess that will be the first port of call.

Many thanks for the advice.

Kenzo


----------



## BBCWatcher

If your spouse doesn't know how to do that, it's quite straightforward. (It's your spouse's legal obligation, by the way.)

1. Get an official, long-form copy of the U.K. marriage certificate.

2. Grab the marriage registration form ("modello richiesta trascrizione atto di matrimonio") from the Italian consulate's Web site. (The Italian consulate in London has jurisdiction over civil events that happened in England, including your marriage in this case.) Fill out the form, and otherwise follow its instructions.

3. Grab the marriage certificate translation template ("modello traduzione in Italiano Certificato di Matrimonio") that the consulate helpfully provides. It's a pre-translation of standard U.K. marriage certificates. Fill that out, too, making sure that all your and your spouse's particulars match the U.K. marriage certificate.

4. Triple check everything. This is an important record, and you and your spouse want to make sure nothing is misspelled. Keep a copy of all the completed forms.

5. Mail the registration form, translation form, U.K. marriage certificate, and any other requested documentation to the Italian consulate in London. No fee is required. I recommend using a standard speed postal service that offers tracking of some kind so you can determine when the envelope arrived at the consulate.

6. Wait a little while. In due course (usually pretty quickly) the consulate will electronically forward the marriage record to your spouse's commune via secure intergovernmental e-mail (PEC). Once your spouse's commune receives the electronic record they should record it also fairly quickly and then be able to generate an Italian marriage certificate from their records.

If you're pressed for time you can use the U.K. marriage certificate directly to get your residence registered, though the Italian certificate would be preferable.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Thanks BBC watcher, if your ever in Sicily drop me a line and I will get you a drink of choice. 

In these parts it seems to be coffee.... even shun wine unless its with a meal..

I will get used to it eventually 

Kenzo


----------



## Arturo.c

BBCWatcher said:


> If your spouse doesn't know how to do that, it's quite straightforward. (It's your spouse's legal obligation, by the way.)
> 
> 1. Get an official, long-form copy of the U.K. marriage certificate.
> 
> 2. Grab the marriage registration form ("modello richiesta trascrizione atto di matrimonio") from the Italian consulate's Web site. (The Italian consulate in London has jurisdiction over civil events that happened in England, including your marriage in this case.) Fill out the form, and otherwise follow its instructions.
> 
> 3. Grab the marriage certificate translation template ("modello traduzione in Italiano Certificato di Matrimonio") that the consulate helpfully provides. It's a pre-translation of standard U.K. marriage certificates. Fill that out, too, making sure that all your and your spouse's particulars match the U.K. marriage certificate.
> 
> 4. Triple check everything. This is an important record, and you and your spouse want to make sure nothing is misspelled. Keep a copy of all the completed forms.
> 
> 5. Mail the registration form, translation form, U.K. marriage certificate, and any other requested documentation to the Italian consulate in London. No fee is required. I recommend using a standard speed postal service that offers tracking of some kind so you can determine when the envelope arrived at the consulate.
> 
> 6. Wait a little while. In due course (usually pretty quickly) the consulate will electronically forward the marriage record to your spouse's commune via secure intergovernmental e-mail (PEC). Once your spouse's commune receives the electronic record they should record it also fairly quickly and then be able to generate an Italian marriage certificate from their records.
> 
> If you're pressed for time you can use the U.K. marriage certificate directly to get your residence registered, though the Italian certificate would be preferable.


A small but crucial detail has been left out of this otherwise very detailed process: the Italian Consulate-General will not accept the marriage certificate (it has to be a "Full Extract" and not an "Abbreviated Extract") without the proper legalisation, which can be done only by the specific branch of the Foreign and Commonwealth Office.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Arturo.c said:


> A small but crucial detail has been left out....


Not left out. The marriage certificate registration form linked to above includes those instructions, and I noted "otherwise follow its [the form's] instructions." But thank you for elaborating.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Well that was fun!

All sorted now though so thanks everyone for advice. I have non valida per l'espatrio written across the back of it but I guess thats because I'm not a citizen yet. The incredibly efficient people at the comu... :heh: ....sorry couldn't keep a straight face saying that, said I can apply for citizenship straight away as we have been married more than two years.

Any pro's / con's for doing citizenship? I am an EU Citizen anyway not sure I really need too, although it would be nice to legitimately claim my country has won a world cup in recent history 

Any advice welcome?

Kenzo


----------



## Arturo.c

KenzoXIV said:


> I have non valida per l'espatrio written across the back of it but I guess thats because I'm not a citizen yet.


That's right, because Italian citizens can use their ID card as a travel document for all EEA member countries, plus a smattering of non-EEA ones (such as Turkey, Egypt, Algeria and Tunisia), while non-citizens would have to use their own national identity card to do the same (or their passports if they are from the UK, Ireland, Denmark or other country who doesn't issue them).



> The incredibly efficient people at the comu... :heh: ....sorry couldn't keep a straight face saying that, said I can apply for citizenship straight away as we have been married more than two years.


It's your choice, but it's a long-term goal, as processing time for citizenship applications is now running longer than two years...



> Any pro's / con's for doing citizenship? I am an EU Citizen anyway not sure I really need too, although it would be nice to legitimately claim my country has won a world cup in recent history


Heh heh... I never thought about that as a reason to get an Italian passport... Seriously, though, if you finally sorted your residence, the next step would be to get your "Tessera sanitaria", so you'll be able to enjoy the benefits of the Italian National Health Service (modeled on the NHS, but with some very peculiar differences...).


----------



## KenzoXIV

Arturo.c said:


> Heh heh... I never thought about that as a reason to get an Italian passport... Seriously, though, if you finally sorted your residence, the next step would be to get your "Tessera sanitaria", so you'll be able to enjoy the benefits of the Italian National Health Service (modeled on the NHS, but with some very peculiar differences...).


Ah yes, running before I can walk. So do I need to go to the "Agenzia Entrate" for this one?

My wife needed to get hers replaced and thats where we needed to go. Annoyingly there isn't one in our village and we need to go a bit further afield to sort it (Should that be the place).

Thanks for the advice!

Kenzo


----------



## Arturo.c

You are referring to your "codice fiscale", which you also need to obtain (particularly if you plan to open a bank account, buying your own home or do your own Italian tax return). It is indeed a hassle having to go to the nearest "Agenzia delle Entrate" office, but at least it's free to apply for, you get it right away and it never expires.

In order to obtain the "Tessera sanitaria", you will instead have to go to another place called the AUSL (Azienda Unità Sanitaria Locale) with your newly minted ID card and "codice fiscale", and pick from a list the name of the GP you wish to be in the care of. In some places the list includes also the fluency of the doctor in languages other than Italian. Maybe if you're lucky you'll find an English speaking GP...


----------



## KenzoXIV

Arturo.c said:


> You are referring to your "codice fiscale", which you also need to obtain (particularly if you plan to open a bank account, buying your own home or do your own Italian tax return). It is indeed a hassle having to go to the nearest "Agenzia delle Entrate" office, but at least it's free to apply for, you get it right away and it never expires.
> 
> In order to obtain the "Tessera sanitaria", you will instead have to go to another place called the AUSL (Azienda Unità Sanitaria Locale) with your newly minted ID card and "codice fiscale", and pick from a list the name of the GP you wish to be in the care of. In some places the list includes also the fluency of the doctor in languages other than Italian. Maybe if you're lucky you'll find an English speaking GP...


Ah, that could of saved me a long trip. Thank you. I will get asking around and see what I can find out. If your ever in Sicily let me know Cannoli on me 

Kenzo


----------

